# Bas Rutten's view on GSP



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry to create another GSP thread, but I just thought I'd share what Bas Rutten wrote on twitter in case any of you hadn't seen it



> On Wednesday 4th May 2011, @BasRuttenMMA said:
> 
> They asked me if GSP lacked killer instinct. You have to understand, for "outside" people its maybe harder to understand, let me try.
> 
> ...


Well said El Guapo


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Pretty good assessment though he can't blame fans for not enjoying what they see.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I wish I could +rep Bas


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah the best fighters in the world cant afford to have bad nights like that, the eye poke def makes it harder but yeah, i want to see him fight a true top p4p fighter


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah the best fighters in the world cant afford to have bad nights like that, the eye poke def makes it harder but yeah, i want to see him fight a true top p4p fighter


Jake Shields was the definition of a true top P4P fighter. He was undefeated for 6 years in 2 weight classes and he just beat the former Pride LHW/MW champion/Current Strikeforce LHW champion. He also has wins over current top 10/15 ranked fighters in 2 weight classes, Carlos Condit, Martin Kampmann, Paul Daley, Robbie Lawler and Yushin Okami.

unless I'm not understanding what you're getting at....


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> Jake Shields was the definition of a true top P4P fighter. He was undefeated for 6 years in 2 weight classes and he just beat the former Pride LHW/MW champion/Current Strikeforce LHW champion. He also has wins over current top 10/15 ranked fighters in 2 weight classes, Carlos Condit, Martin Kampmann, Paul Daley, Robbie Lawler and Yushin Okami.
> 
> unless I'm not understanding what you're getting at....



Yeah i was getting at Anderson or JBJ but JBJ is prob to big for him to ever fight, but i dont consider Shields in the top 5 so yeah not what i meant, it sucks cause he prob would lose to Frankie but Frankie is way to small


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

GSP is not a counter fighter. He may counter on occassion. But more often than not he enacts an attack-defense situation. And by "enacts" I mean jabs and runs away. GSP was described as a grinder after BJ Penn 2, Alves and Hardy. Now, after Koscheck and Shields, he's proven it. He's actually found a way to stan and grind, rather than stand and bang. 

While Bas is right, this is just intelligent fighting. There are plenty of other intelligent fighters who aren't afraid to attack. Machida for example. He is the least hit fighter in all of MMA, has gone to decision more times than GSP, and yet he is a more dangerous fighter than GSP. Why? Because while he may not finish his opponents as often, he beats the snot out of them.

IMO, GSP has no leg to stand on against Shields (in rounds 1,2, and 3). He claims his eye was injured in round 2, but he didn't pour water on it until between rounds 3 and 4. I've had a cut eyeball, you feel the injury instantly, and its debilitating. Not trying to finish in 4 or 5 is understandable, and its amazing he was even able to fight with that kind of injury. However, in rounds 1, 2 and 3 he didn't even TRY to finish. He didn't try to wear Shields down with aggressive stand up or overwhelming pressure. He bounced around like a jackrabbit and jabbed, just like he did against Koscheck. He's the stand up equivelant of a grinder. And I have no respect for a man who's afraid to finish because he's afraid of something that happened 4 years ago.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

> So, if everybody could chill a little bit, and stay of the message boards with "advice for GSP" coming from fans, who many of them, not even train[


This!! I hate all these keyboard warriors who claim they know better than GSP himself and his set of trainers.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

+rep to Bas for speaking the truth.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> GSP is not a counter fighter. He may counter on occassion. But more often than not he enacts an attack-defense situation. And by "enacts" I mean jabs and runs away. GSP was described as a grinder after BJ Penn 2, Alves and Hardy. Now, after Koscheck and Shields, he's proven it. He's actually found a way to stan and grind, rather than stand and bang.
> 
> While Bas is right, this is just intelligent fighting. There are plenty of other intelligent fighters who aren't afraid to attack. Machida for example. He is the least hit fighter in all of MMA, has gone to decision more times than GSP, and yet he is a more dangerous fighter than GSP. Why? Because while he may not finish his opponents as often, he beats the snot out of them.
> 
> IMO, GSP has no leg to stand on against Shields (in rounds 1,2, and 3). He claims his eye was injured in round 2, but he didn't pour water on it until between rounds 3 and 4. I've had a cut eyeball, you feel the injury instantly, and its debilitating. Not trying to finish in 4 or 5 is understandable, and its amazing he was even able to fight with that kind of injury. However, in rounds 1, 2 and 3 he didn't even TRY to finish. He didn't try to wear Shields down with aggressive stand up or overwhelming pressure. He bounced around like a jackrabbit and jabbed, just like he did against Koscheck. He's the stand up equivelant of a grinder. And I have no respect for a man who's afraid to finish because he's afraid of something that happened 4 years ago.


So what I'm reading, correct me if I'm wrong of course but it sounds like you don't respect GSP. I'm gonna take that with a grain of salt as I think you're trying to be more dramatic than realistic. 

GSP has dominated Jake Shields, BJ Penn, Matt Hughes, Jon Fitch, Josh Koscheck, Dan Hardy, Sean Sherk, Thiago Alves, Matt Serra, Mayhem and the list goes on. List to me how many times he has been in any form of trouble in any of these fights?

Shields? Never once in trouble for 1 second of that fight.
Fitch? Ditto
Hardy? Ditto
Alves? Ditto
Serra 2? Ditto
BJ 2? Ditto
Hughes 2 & 3? Ditto
Koscheck 1 & 2? Ditto

You have to go back to his loss to Matt Serra, loss to Matt Hughes and close decision over BJ to find any times where GSP was in any sort of trouble.

His loss to Serra was admittedly arrogance and Serra made him pay for it. He realized that someone could actually hit him hard enough to give him the TKO. BJ busted him up pretty bad in their first fight and he made adjustments for their 2nd fight so that didn't happen again. Hughes submitted him in his first title shot and he made adjustments to keep himself out of that position again.

We're not talking about an undefeated fighter who is protecting his record, we're talking about a guy who has learned from his mistakes and has vowed to not make that mistake again. You have to credit a guy for making a gameplan and sticking to it. Most of us would go out there with a gameplan and as soon as someone cracked us with a good shot we'd go into survival/brawl mode, its a natural human reaction.

Bas pointed out that GSP did look sluggish from the start but whatever he made it work. Everyone that has faught before knows what those days/fights feel like, its a very helpless feeling to not have you jump or energy level that you expect and are used to. The only reason I wish GSP would be finishing guys more often is to shut up the haters on the forums and in the crowd. I'm perfectly happen watching him completely neutralize Jake Shields' ground game, Dan Hardy's striking game, etc. That's coming from a Floyd Mayweather, Bernard Hopkins fan so you can/should take my opinion with a grain of salt as well.​


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

demoman993 said:


> So what I'm reading, correct me if I'm wrong of course but it sounds like you don't respect GSP. I'm gonna take that with a grain of salt as I think you're trying to be more dramatic than realistic.
> 
> GSP has dominated Jake Shields, BJ Penn, Matt Hughes, Jon Fitch, Josh Koscheck, Dan Hardy, Sean Sherk, Thiago Alves, Matt Serra, Mayhem and the list goes on. List to me how many times he has been in any form of trouble in any of these fights?
> 
> ...


I will say again. I do not respect GSP because he CAN finish opponents but chooses not to out of FEAR. Fear that he will lose his prestege, fear that he might just get hit hard, fear that maybe everyone won't look up to him if he loses. I don't respect GSP for having every advantage but being too afraid to use them.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

That's fair enough, I can admit my frustration sometimes when he doesn't go in for the kill. I wouldn't go as far as not respecting him for it but everyone is entitled to their point of view.​


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Bas is THE MAN!



Squirrelfighter said:


> I will say again. I do not respect GSP because he CAN finish opponents but chooses not to out of FEAR. Fear that he will lose his prestege, fear that he might just get hit hard, fear that maybe everyone won't look up to him if he loses. I don't respect GSP for having every advantage but being too afraid to use them.


You are too harsh. Saying he CAN finish and CHOSES NOT TO, because of FEAR - is ridiculous.

Sorry.

I'll give you the Hardy fight. St-Pierre should have ended that fight with one of those sub attempts.

But the other 4: Shields (finished once in his career - 10 years ago, in his 3rd fight). Fitch (finished twice at the begining of his career - 8 years ago). And Kos and Alves are both tough guys. Except Kos' flash KO loss to Thiago, neither fighter has been finished in the last 5 years.

Plus: GSP doesn't have KO power like Alves, Kos or Rumble for example. His striking is great, but not in that area.
And, even though his BJJ is great also, it's not an aggressive-offensive BJJ, like Rocha's, Shields' or Maia's.

GSP isn't fighting cans. He is fighting No. 1 contenders and making them look bad. 

I wish he would be more aggressive, but his opponents need to bring it.

People need to finally think of GSP as being this great KO artist. 
He never was in the first place.



> I KNOW that everybody was screaming at the TV when he kicked Shields in the head, "Follow it up!!!!!!!", that was what happened in our place....
> 
> So, if everybody could chill a little bit, *and stay of the message boards with "advice for GSP" coming from fans, who many of them, not even train*, I say, give the guy some love,


*PS: Aldo COULD HAVE finished both Hominick and Faber - easily - but he CHOSE not to. FEAR?!*


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

limba said:


> Bas is THE MAN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I never said I wanted a KO from GSP. I could care less if he knocks someone out cold. I'm just becoming frustrated buying into the hype that this time will be the time we see the GSP I actually enjoyed watching (Pre-Serra 1). If not for it being a dream fight of mine (GSP vs Shields) and Machida being on the card, I wouldn't have even bought it because I have zero hope to ever see the finisher GSP he's proven he is physically capable of being. GSP has shown he CAN TKO his opponents with punches in bunches, as well as kicks, and he has proven he CAN submit opponents.

2. This "he was fighting top contenders why shouldn't he be allowed to not finish" stuff is bullsh*t. Anderson Silva has finished just about everyone put in front of him. That is the only reason he's above GSP on my P4P list, he finishes fights. 

3. I'm not giving any advice to GSP. I'm expressing my discontent with his frustrating performances. 

4. I'm all for the one-sided decision (obviously since Machida is one of my all time favorite fighters). But its just pitiful to watch GSP bounce around and grind out someone who's far outclassed.

My point is in regard to GSP since Serra 2 (which was a great fight IMO). He's shown very little willingness to take the risk of finishing his opponent. The argument he's the UFC champ! he can't take that risk! is a pile of excriment as well, he's literally the only champion who doesn't try to finish his opponents. The only logical explanation is he's afraid to take the risk. 

Aldo COULDN'T finish Hominick, that's the difference.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Considering JBJ in the top P4P but not Jake Shields is one of the most absurd things I've ever read on MMAF.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Haha, I love this notion that if GSP had followed up to attack Shields after the headkick, Shields would have INSTANTLY tapped him out and the fight would have been over.

Gee, you know, maybe GSP shouldn't have stood with Shields. I mean, people HAVE gotten knocked out in the past before. In fact, he shouldn't have taken the fight. People HAVE been sick or injured before fights, GSP knows this.

Get over it people. Your safe, conservative, boring champion is boring before and after an eye poke.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

limba said:


> Bas is THE MAN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this one, you don't step into this octagon for years, facing the most dangerous men in your weightclass if you're afraid of anything.

people talk and don't listen

out of interviews here's what I got off GSP

- He wants to continue fighting
- He still wants to be in good health when he retreats in order to have a good family life
- He wants to bring something to the sport

and I think he's doing pretty well


it's anyone's right to hate on the guy, but don't go out and say he's afraid of anything, he and silvia are facing the best of the best that is out there for years, and they're always not only victorious, but also dominant.

I've rewatched the Shields/GSP fight, I had doubts on the first time I've seen it, maybe Shields got a couple rounds, but then when I watched it for the 2nd time, it's clear GSP was dominating, he tried to go for the finish but didn't have enough tools and work to get it, and I'm pretty sure Shields also has an amazing chin, he was hit with some nasty shots and got even dropped a few times.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> 1. I never said I wanted a KO from GSP. I could care less if he knocks someone out cold. *I'm just becoming frustrated buying into the hype* that this time will be the time we see the GSP I actually enjoyed watching (Pre-Serra 1). If not for it being a dream fight of mine (GSP vs Shields) and Machida being on the card, I wouldn't have even bought it because I have zero hope to ever see the finisher GSP he's proven he is physically capable of being. *GSP has shown he CAN TKO his opponents with punches in bunches, as well as kicks, and he has proven he CAN submit opponents.*


1st bolded part - Simple. Don't buy the hype. 

2nd bolded part - GSP isn't *the finisher* people think he is. He never was in the 1st place.
Agreed: he finished Hughes x2, Serra, forced BJ to quit, TKO'd Sherk and Hieron and subbed Trigg.

Other than that, who are the other fighters GSP has finished?! Mediocre fighters, one of them fighting at 145 right now (Menjivar). And all those finishes happened outside the UFC, in smaller organisations.




Squirrelfighter said:


> 2. This "he was fighting top contenders why shouldn't he be allowed to not finish" stuff is bullsh*t. Anderson Silva has finished just about everyone put in front of him. That is the only reason he's above GSP on my P4P list, he finishes fights.


It's not' bulls*it. 
A. Because you can't compare St-Pierre's opponents to Silva's opponents.

GSP's opponents (minus Hardy) had far better résumés and credentials than Silva's. At least imo.

B. Because you can't compare Silva's fighting style with St-Perre's fighting style.

Silva's biggest strength is his striking. 
GSP's biggest strength is his wrestling.

It's a proven facts that strikers get more finishes than wrestlers. Especially at this level.
When you're striking, the chances of KO'ing your opponents, by punching/kicking them, is higher than when you wrestle them.

And even though GSP has great striking, it's not the same as Silva's. GSP's striking isn't designed to KO people, like Silva, or Alves, BJ, Condit or Rumble for example.
GSP's striking has other objectives to put it this way.

PS: no one gives a SHIT about P4P!!!

It's an internet creation, made by the same people who couldn't figure out who is better: Batman or Spiderman?! Hulk or Superman?! SonGoku or Superman?! 

It's something like that show: Deadliest warrior, where they compare gladiators to ninjas, medieval knights vs samurai, spetsnaz vs green berets or spartans vs taliban warriors...

P4P is just a bunch of crap! 



Squirrelfighter said:


> 3. I'm not giving any advice to GSP. I'm expressing my discontent with his frustrating performances.


I added that quote just to throw some light on an expert's opinion. It wasn't directed at you.

I think Bas said it best.
There is a level of frustration, clearly. 
But, people who sit in front of the TV and have *no balls* going through the stuff these professional fighters go through are ridiculous.



Squirrelfighter said:


> 4. I'm all for the one-sided decision (obviously since Machida is one of my all time favorite fighters). But its just pitiful to watch GSP bounce around and grind out someone who's far outclassed.
> 
> My point is in regard to GSP since Serra 2 (which was a great fight IMO). He's shown very little willingness to take the risk of finishing his opponent. The argument he's the UFC champ! he can't take that risk! is a pile of excriment as well, he's literally the only champion who doesn't try to finish his opponents. The only logical explanation is he's afraid to take the risk.


yes. He doesn't wanna take that risk. because he took it once and paid for it. Losing the fight by getting KO'd.

But he did finish 3 opponents after that fight. 

I wish he would be more willing to take risks also, but i'm not him. I don't know how he analyses the situation in the fights he's in. 
I believe he is constantly comaparing risks and rewards and 
takes a decision based on that.

What people should be more concerned about is: why aren't his opponents willing to take the extra risk when fighting him?!

Remember this? --->





> "GSP will take me down, and I will submit him"





> "I’ve told GSP from day one that I will make him stand up and that I’m going to knock him out"





> "I’m going to knock [GSP] out, so don’t blink"





> "I'm going to knock him out" and "shock the world"


And my favorite........



> "to the death Georges...to the death..."


And what happened?! All of them brought shit when it was time to fight.
All of them were happy to let GSP outpoint them.

I guess every opponent GSP is fighting is waiting for him to finally crak under the pressure of finally finishing a fight and taking that (unnecessary) risk. Hopping they will catch him with a TKO or Sub.
And int he process they f*ck up the fight more than abything else.
They're the contenders...they should go balls out trying to beat GSP - the champion, the legend!

Big fail! :thumbsdown:



Squirrelfighter said:


> Aldo COULDN'T finish Hominick, that's the difference.


Aldo's chances of finishing Hominick were much better than GSP's chances against Shields.

I'm not accusing Aldo at all. But it's a good comparison, one that no one wants to take in consideration.



Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> Haha, I love this notion that if GSP had followed up to attack Shields after the headkick, Shields would have INSTANTLY tapped him out and the fight would have been over.


GSP didn't hurt Shields as badly as most people think.
After he dropped, Shields immediately went for GSP's leg and then laid on his back, feet in the air - like in a normal guard.

Compare that to Shields vs Henderson though...:sarcastic12:





















Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> Gee, you know, maybe GSP shouldn't have stood with Shields. I mean, people HAVE gotten knocked out in the past before. In fact, he shouldn't have taken the fight. People HAVE been sick or injured before fights, GSP knows this.
> 
> Get over it people. Your safe, conservative, boring champion is boring before and after an eye poke.


My safe, conservative, boring champion is *the most dominant champion in the history of the UFC* and he isn't even 30 years old!!! 
No one has even come close at hurting him.
He makes all types of fighters look like they don't know what they're doing.



> "I wanted to take him down but he stuffed my first couple of shots and *I don't know why I started boxing him*." - Jake Shields


 LOL

GSP says: "i'm not _imbressed_ with your hating skills"


----------



## VICIII (May 31, 2007)

limba said:


> My safe, conservative, boring champion is *the most dominant champion in the history of the UFC* and he isn't even 30 years old!!!
> No one has even come close at hurting him.
> He makes all types of fighters look like they don't know what they're doing.


I think this sums up GSP. The guy keeps wining with in the rules and plays to the judges in the way they see what a win means. He wins fights against the best in the world. How can you complain to him that "boring" wins fights? Just complain to the way judges score. 
To me GSP is a great "chess player" of a fighter. Some call boring or lame but he works game plans and makes people look poor compared to him. I give him full props and think he is great for the sport. I love seeing Chuck Liddell type fights and think that is a very exciting style but GSP does not have that style.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

VICIII said:


> I think this sums up GSP. The guy keeps wining with in the rules and plays to the judges in the way they see what a win means. He wins fights against the best in the world. How can you complain to him that "boring" wins fights? Just complain to the way judges score.
> To me GSP is a great "chess player" of a fighter. Some call boring or lame but he works game plans and makes people look poor compared to him. I give him full props and think he is great for the sport. I love seeing Chuck Liddell type fights and think that is a very exciting style but GSP does not have that style.


I get what you're saying, but usually people don't look like this after "playing chess"




























GSP doesn't just "out point" his opponents to play to the judges. He clearly dominates them, and in most cases, _brutalizes _them inside the octagon. I would doubt that except Dan Hardy, any fighter GSP has fought in the past 6 years could say they've faced that kind of punishment elsewhere.


----------



## VICIII (May 31, 2007)

morninglightmt said:


> I get what you're saying, but usually people don't look like this after "playing chess"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a tougher form of chess?:thumb02:

Agree with what you are saying.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

I blame GSP's opponents for him playing it "safe". I agree with what someone posted earlier or in another thread about how his opponents have already lost mentally before the fight.

We're only likely to see a GSP finish if one of his opponents actually pushes the action and put him on the back foot. Otherwise GSP is just going to do his thing and outpoint them.

P.S Georges is the most dominant champion in UFC history + P4P number 1 IMO


----------



## craigsmith29 (May 7, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

suniis said:


> I wish I could +rep Bas


Sorry but Bas is already maxed out on +rep.

A -neg rep from him would likely kill any of us in real life.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

Sounds like Bas is trying to defend GSP's another decision win. I don't respect GSP at all, i'm sorry if you are a GSP fan but thats my opinion.
1. Chicken, he is only worried about keeping his belt and making money. Its not the killer instinct he lacks but he just doesnt have ballz. GSP would have fought AS or others at MW long time if he did. (he is a big WW)
2. Boring, he even admits fighting "Safe" and just can't finish fights.
Do you really think GSP's "Safe" fighting tactic is exciting? GSP went for a take down at last minute of 5th round against Koscheck and Shields..
3. Overrated. GSP = best p4p? LOL
He does have great take down skills but his striking and submission skills aren't that great. Look what Shields did to his face during stand up. If he was a great striker he would have finished Shields standing up and wouldn't have got KOed by Serra.
GSP was on top of Hardy for like 24mins, he was able to take him down anytime and he tried to submit Hardy but just didn't have the skills.
4. Cheater, i honestly think GSP should have lost at UFC 94 cos he cheated. Fact that he got away is what pisses me off the most. GSP couldn't even take smaller Penn down in first round despite many attempts til he got greased up, and even Edgar(UFC 118) was able to take Penn down in first round. Personally i think GSP would have still won that fight without getting greased up since he had size/cardio advantage but he had to cheat. 

Many GSP fans believe GSP can easily beat AS and i totally disagree. IMHO fans deserve to find out whos the best.
I know smarter GSP fans gonna say GSP is too small for AS and im sure GSP's been watching his weight very carefully to avoid Silva fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I challenge you HD to go an entire day of posting or even 3 consectutive posts without bashing GSP. It seems its your sole purpose on the board since I would bet 95 of your hundred posts are doing just that. We get it, your not the president of the Rush fan club.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

Toxic said:


> I challenge you HD to go an entire day of posting or even 3 consectutive posts without bashing GSP. It seems its your sole purpose on the board since I would bet 95 of your hundred posts are doing just that. We get it, your not the president of the Rush fan club.


LOL i think you are being bit harsh, 95? maybe ~60 
At least i don't go around posting total bs about my fav fighters, unlike some GSP nuthuggers here. 


PheelGoodInc said:


> I believe he will absolutely tool AS 10 times worse than Sonnen without getting subbed.





diablo5597 said:


> GSP would beat every MW at his current weight in my opinion. He would also beat most of the LHW's and even some of the HW's with his current weight. People don't understand how good he is.


I honestly think GSP is not that great so thats why i'm replying back to these posts. I guess you don't like my posts since you are a GSP fan and you hate AS.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HD209458B said:


> LOL i think you are being bit harsh, 95? maybe ~60
> At least i don't go around posting total bs about my fav fighters, unlike some GSP nuthuggers here.


So posting twice as much total BS as anybody else only about your least favorite fighter somehow makes you better? :confused02:


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

Toxic said:


> So posting twice as much total BS as anybody else only about your least favorite fighter somehow makes you better? :confused02:


Well i forgot to mention i really hate GSP nuthuggers, they are worse than Safe Pierre in a way. You can clearly tell i don't like GSP and don't respect him at all, so it just grind my gear when i see total bs posts like ones above.
Im atheist and i put clueless GSP fans(like ones above) on same level as Benny Hinn followers. Saying GSP is no1 p4p, exciting, best all arounder, he can beat AS is like saying Benny Hinn can cure aids, cancer, blindness, etc imo.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think you just like trying to get a reaction and get users upset. I think you just want to ruffle feathers. 

There are a ton of users who don't like GSP and can voice there opinions much more constructively.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

HD209458B said:


> Well i forgot to mention i really hate GSP nuthuggers, they are worse than Safe Pierre in a way. You can clearly tell i don't like GSP and don't respect him at all, so it just grind my gear when i see total bs posts like ones above.
> Im atheist and i put clueless GSP fans(like ones above) on same level as Benny Hinn followers. Saying GSP is no1 p4p, exciting, best all arounder, he can beat AS is like saying Benny Hinn can cure aids, cancer, blindness, etc imo.


HD mate, i would suggest not commenting on GSP topics at all for a while, they're clearly getting your back up and as a result your comments are getting more and more aggressive, go and post some positive stuff in the topics about your favourite fighters. This is not at all intended to be patronising, i would just recommend moving off GSP topics for a bit mate.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

limba said:


> What people should be more concerned about is: why aren't his opponents willing to take the extra risk when fighting him?!
> 
> [...]
> They're the contenders...they should go balls out trying to beat GSP - the champion, the legend!
> ...


My thought also. It's quite natural for a champion to rather play it the defensive and safer way, as he is defending his title. It's up to the contenders to bring the fight offensively to the champion as it's them who want to take his title away. But they don't or at least not enough.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know why this guy isn't a judge. He's one of THE most knowledgeable MMA analysts.


----------

